# Ohio milk bottles



## Poison Ivy (Jul 15, 2006)

I found these at the same foundation.They are all one quart bottles. The first one is Vale Edge Dairy/Franklin P. Gray or Cray its hard to tell. The second one is Famous Dairy, Salem Ohio. The third one is Sunnyside Dairy, Alliance Ohio registerd K9. Any idea on the year and worth? Thanks.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jul 15, 2006)

Hey Poison, welcome to the forum. To find the year of the milk bottle check the bottle for a number like "26." It will probably be on the bottom or on the heel. Say the bottle has a "26" on it, that stands for the year 1926. As for the prices the Vale Edge is from Ravenna,Ohio and the name is Gray. It is probably worth around $15.00 to $20.00 on a good day maybe more if you find the right person. The famous dairy is worth about $10-12 and the Sunnyside from Alliance is worth about $8-10. Hope this helps.


----------



## Poison Ivy (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info Digger. Im glad I found this site.Can I ask ,where do you even start to look up info on bottles? Or can you recommend books? Thanks for any and all help.[]


----------



## capsoda (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey Lori, Here is the best site I know of.
http://www.blm.gov/historic_bottles/index.htm

 There tons of books. Try a Google search for Digger Odel. We also have some members on the forum who have published books that are very good.
http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/MC/bottles/bottles.htm

 There is also alot of info on the internet. Try the Soda Bottle Muesum and as always you can ask questions on the forum. The members of this forum are in my opinion one of the greatest sources of info on bottles there is and at times pretty funny too. Just don't get discouraged if it takes a little time to get an answer.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jul 16, 2006)

Lori, a lot of them I know off the top of my head because that's what I mainly collect. I have two Ohio bottle books. One was printed in 1999 by the Ohio Bottle Club. If you live in Ohio check your local library they might have a copy. But anyway this book contains info and prices on milks, sodas, beers, etc. They are in the process of making a new one but I'm not sure when it's going to be done. The other book is all Ohio milk bottles that lists some info and their prices. You can order them from the Ohio bottle club website for $20.00 including shipping. Here is the site if you're interested.

http://www.ohiobottles.freehomepage.com/


----------



## Poison Ivy (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the info Bryan. Our library is really small but I can order it,I'm sure.I appreciate any and all information I can get.


----------



## kpkmms (Sep 20, 2012)

My Grandfather owned Sunnyside Dairy in Alliance Ohio.  If you would be willing to sell me any items associated with the dairy, please contact me.  When the dairy was auctioned off, my grandfather was having a nervous breakdown and nothing was saved.  Please e-mail me at kpkmms@hotmail.com or call me, Pam  at 330-416-4093


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 20, 2012)

Welcome Pam,

 The OP, Lori hasn't been here since 2008. You might try e-mailing her..

 Good luck.




From.


----------



## kpkmms (Sep 20, 2012)

Surfaceone, 
 Thank you.  I just sent an e-mail.  I do not know anything about milk bottles, but my sisters and I are interested in anything associated with our Grandfather's Dairy.  We are trying to collect enough of the bottles to give one to each of the Great grandchildren.  We were very suprised when we discovered that there are baby bottles, pints, quarts, and some advertising coasters ect. that were printed at that time.  Any help or info that comes our way is appreciated.  Thanks, Pam


----------



## LC (Sep 20, 2012)

You might try to do a search on Sunnyside Dairy on eBay , you might get surprised and find somehing on there . Good  luck with your search should you decide to do so .


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 20, 2012)

Poison Ivy.  I have a lot of books in my library of old bottle and glass making.  One of the top starter books is:  a current or older edition of:
 [ â€œAntique Trader BOTTLES Identification & Price Guideâ€  by Michael Polak ]
 The 6th Edition is the latest one I have.  You might even find an older one available.  I also have a 3rd edition, for information that has been eliminated in the newer ones.
 .
 I will be adding a blog to m'y home page in another month or so, that will list my library of glass books.  Public Librarys' often have some of them.
 It is an interesting hobby with many directions collectors can go to learn about each bottle.

 I also use Aldis Books to find books I am looking for.
 Good Luck!   RED Matthews


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 20, 2012)

> The OP, Lori hasn't been here since 2008. You might try e-mailing her..


I'm getting early '07 but no matter, it's a shame. I'm just seeing this and wondering if those are shards coming off all three. Do you see them?


----------

